# Glen R. Johnson book "Tracking Dog: Theory & Method"s



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Would this be a good book to study about FST.? in regards to SCH...??? anyone read it?


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

I have it, great book to study for overall tracking knowledge, understanding the variables and dog's capabilities but not real good for Schutzhund style tracking alone. I mean it has the knowledge to make you a better handler for sure as you get a better understanding of the environmental impacts but does not target Schutzhund style tracking alone, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Faisal Khan said:


> I have it, great book to study for overall tracking knowledge and dog's capabilities but not real good for Schutzhund style tracking.


thanks...
all this talk about tracking has got me real interested...
what books are good for sch tracking..?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gary Patterson has a pretty good one on FST!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> thanks...
> all this talk about tracking has got me real interested...
> what books are good for sch tracking..?


Tracking from the Beginning by Gary Patterson
The tracking section of his newest book "Training the Behavior"
is also excellent for Schutzhund Tracking.
www.siriustrainer.com/ 
Johnson's book has a lot of details and information. A lot more then you'll need IMHO. Charts on wind currents and scent dispersion etc. etc are interesting but aren't really needed to actually track.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks guys that will get me started...I can't believe the prices for the "the beginning" patterson book on ebay and amazon...LOL
$60-90 lol...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> thanks guys that will get me started...I can't believe the prices for the "the beginning" patterson book on ebay and amazon...LOL
> $60-90 lol...


Joby,

I guess they think it's a collectible now 
Save your money, order Training the Behavior from the Sirius website for $23 and you'll learn everything you need to know about Schutzhund tracking plus the bonus of Protections and
Obedience in one book .


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Joby,
> 
> I guess they think it's a collectible now
> Save your money, order Training the Behavior from the Sirius website for $23 and you'll learn everything you need to know about Schutzhund tracking plus the bonus of Protections and
> Obedience in one book .


they sell the other one for 23..the crazy priced one LOL
they sell the training the behavior for 27 LOL....

thanks


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

OR...how about getting it from the library, and if you like it well enough, buy it later? Or run over the stuff you want to use on a copy machine...OR, get an ebook, I could probably get it for ya.

I just got a copy of Koehler's "guard dog training" - took me a month to get it because there wasn't a copy in Colorado Springs...apparently not a copy in Colorado because this one is from the Homer Alaska Library.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Joby, I've got all the books mentioned here and agree with the statements made about each. Looks to me you've got a solid tracking dog and should be able to adapt pretty quickly. I know you don't like it all that much but if I were you I'd find something about it to enjoy so that you can get the most out of your dog. I like that dog of yours by the way.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

If you want to get into tracking in general get Johnson's book. Also add Scent and the Scenting Dog by Syrotuck to the list.....another great book.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Joby, I've got all the books mentioned here and agree with the statements made about each. Looks to me you've got a solid tracking dog and should be able to adapt pretty quickly. I know you don't like it all that much but if I were you I'd find something about it to enjoy so that you can get the most out of your dog. I like that dog of yours by the way.


thanks again...I like her too...sometimes...::^o


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Matthew Grubb said:


> If you want to get into tracking in general get Johnson's book. Also add Scent and the Scenting Dog by Syrotuck to the list.....another great book.


What did you like about it? Anything in particular? Jody recommended one recently that I ordered. It hasn't arrived yet but I am hoping it's every bit as good as he said it was.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Nicole Stark said:


> What did you like about it? Anything in particular? Jody recommended one recently that I ordered. It hasn't arrived yet but I am hoping it's every bit as good as he said it was.


Johnson really gets you thinking when he delves into some of the home made experiments he did. One of my favorites dealt with trying to figure out which scent (ground disturbance or human) was most prevalent at different track ages…good stuff!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Matthew Grubb said:


> Johnson really gets you thinking when he delves into some of the home made experiments he did. One of my favorites dealt with trying to figure out which scent (ground disturbance or human) was most prevalent at different track ages…good stuff!


Alright you have me interested. I'll order it and check it out.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Something I really like for sport tracking is Joanne-Flemming Plumb's tracking DVDs.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Something I really like for sport tracking is Joanne-Flemming Plumb's tracking DVDs.


Bob, I've heard a little about them recently. What is it that you like about them for sport tracking? I haven't asked the people in the club who have her DVDs but they do seem to like them.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Bob, I've heard a little about them recently. What is it that you like about them for sport tracking? I haven't asked the people in the club who have her DVDs but they do seem to like them.



Her initial thinking is to let the dog learn instead of a lot of line work. sounds simple enough to say that but just hard to explain. Her explination about starting out with the box is also good. 
To many people try and make the dog track from the get go. She talks about when to allow the dog to figure it out and when to start correction for the dog to learn properly.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Her initial thinking is to let the dog learn instead of a lot of line work. sounds simple enough to say that but just hard to explain. Her explination about starting out with the box is also good.
> To many people try and make the dog track from the get go. She talks about when to allow the dog to figure it out and when to start correction for the dog to learn properly.


I hear this a lot "hard to explain" but what you described is how I worked with my own dog. Course she's a bit odd in some regards. Doesn't matter what it is, if it's something new in the house/yard she'll find it and right quick. Kinda like the first order of business when she enters the house. Presents, new shoes, a plant, someone recently entered whose scent remains, etc. Anyway, think I will check it out. Thanks. Your advice is usually spot on. =D>


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> I hear this a lot "hard to explain" but what you described is how I worked with my own dog. Course she's a bit odd in some regards. Doesn't matter what it is, if it's something new in the house/yard she'll find it and right quick. Kinda like the first order of business when she enters the house. Presents, new shoes, a plant, someone recently entered whose scent remains, etc. Anyway, think I will check it out. Thanks. Your advice is usually spot on. =D>



OR....I could be BS'n through my teeth. Lots of that goes on in these dog forums ya know. :lol::lol::wink:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> OR....I could be BS'n through my teeth. Lots of that goes on in these dog forums ya know. :lol::lol::wink:


Perhaps and if spending the money to check it out was a concern for me I might consider that possibility. It's more likely that you are right that they do indeed have something to offer.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Listen to everyone then make up your own mind who makes sense. 
Everyone has at least a bit of something to offer.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh and being from Alaska Nicole.... Johnson taught his dog's to detect leaks on the pipeline. :razz:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Big grin! I liked hearing that. Thanks Matt. And Bob you are right. Much of the information shared here is useful in someway. Even the stuff shrouded in controversy, which reminds me of one of my favorite quotes by MLK: "The ultimate measure of a man is not where he stands in moments of comfort and convenience, but where he stands at times of challenge and controversy."


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Big grin! I liked hearing that. Thanks Matt. And Bob you are right. Much of the information shared here is useful in someway. Even the stuff shrouded in controversy, which reminds me of one of my favorite quotes by MLK: "The ultimate measure of a man is not where he stands in moments of comfort and convenience, but where he stands at times of challenge and controversy."


A good one from a good man! :wink:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

bob scott said:


> a good one from a good man! :wink:


i concur


----------

